
Why and how the guitar went electric - tigerlily
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190307-the-electric-spark-that-changed-the-guitar-forever
======
throwaway8879
> There are periodic claims that the electric guitar is dead, but it remains
> surprisingly resilient to further evolution.

I don't think it's dead, it's just that there's a ton of other options out
there for kids who are getting into music. Being a rock guitarist playing
great solos just isn't as cool as it used to be relative to newer musical
adventures.

I must say though, it's been a while since I've heard a really unique and
interesting guitar player. I do like Yamandu Costa. Perhaps it's my age but I
have what I like to call a guitar fatigue, and other than a few Holdsworth
records, I try to avoid that kind of music. It probably has to do with finding
less time to practice on the instrument too.

I feel like we hit peak guitar in the 90s. There just isn't much room for new
styles.

